

Apple iPad users' e-mail addresses harvested by hackers - 16g
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/10282263.stm

======
ax0n
May we finally start laying the blame for this on AT&T for their craptastic
website vulnerability that enabled this, instead of on Apple who simply
provided the hardware?

Also, details are vague... This didn't affect any of the WiFi-Only iPads,
right?

